# Imprinting



## Tanji (Aug 19, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone can tell me do chickens imprint the way that ducks do?


----------



## mcderry1967 (Oct 14, 2012)

I raise mine in my house and handle daily. They get all excited to hear my voice and when older follow me around the yard. So in my thoughts I believe they somewhat do..


----------



## Matunda (Sep 21, 2012)

I have found they can also. Giving them treats really helps! My girls will now follow me around the yard a bit wondering what I will have for them. It is just easier with ducklings and goslings.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

My bursa get excited when I come around and they follow me every where. I'm not sure if it's imprinting or the fact they know I'm the food bringer and protector. Either way. I live the attention.


----------

